# Occupant load for mechanical equipment room in an assembly building



## batros (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi,

In a new assembly building (a small airport) there is a mechanical room at the first floor. Do we calculate occupant load of this room as 9,3 m2 per person (considering it is 'General and high hazard industrial') ? In this case there will be 20 persons in a 183,5 m2 room with AHU's. Isn't it too much for a room that is not an occupiable one?


----------



## mark handler (Dec 28, 2012)

No

Make sure of the travel distance to the exits


----------



## globe trekker (Dec 28, 2012)

batros,

So that the "math challenged" amongst us can follow along, is it possible to

convert your numbers to square feet?   Also, what codes are you using?

Thanks!

.


----------



## cda (Dec 28, 2012)

welcome

This is a building code item, getting tired of the BO coming to fire to ask this question,  So I santa brought the BO a new calculator and occupant load table, so the BO can play "fiqure the occupant load"

You think that would make millons as a game????????????

if using the IBC, which does not appear to be the case, would go with 300 sq ft/person


----------



## cda (Dec 28, 2012)

i gues if you are 101, you are maybe stuck with 100 sq ft??

http://ironwarrior.org/ARE/NFPA_Occupant_Load.pdf


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 28, 2012)

Based on the information provided the 100 s.f. room will allow a total OL of (1) person.  As CDA mentions it appears that you are using 101 based on:



> (considering it is 'General and high hazard industrial')


For you to permit an OL of 20 persons your Mechanical room would need to be 186 m2.


----------



## Oldfieldguy (Dec 30, 2012)

It's a mechanical room. I understand the person is not from the US and I appreciate his/her diligence, but under IBC Section 1004 (which this person has never seen or heard of) we can't solve the problem without an area value. So seek professional assistance.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 30, 2012)

183.5 m2 = 1975.18 sq ft

But we do need to know for sure what code they are operating under.


----------



## batros (Dec 31, 2012)

Dear all,

Thanks for the kind replies. The code is NFPA 101. I know it is different at IBC (which I have actually heard of). I wanted to make sure if I am missing anything.


----------



## Markmax33 (Jan 2, 2013)

View attachment 641


Batros - NFPA 101 table 7.3.1.2 - 9,3M sq/pp is correct.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 641


/monthly_2013_01/572953c593177_NFPA1012006-occupantloadfactors.jpg.bcb09075f517371c7a33509685068b0f.jpg


----------



## batros (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks Markmax33, I appreciate.


----------

